# I'm really scared...



## Xexuxa (Dec 5, 2007)

So I recently went in for a PAP smear and the results came back bad. I had to go in for a biopsy (which was really painful and uncomfortable BTW). The doc said that they are gonna wait to get back the results but just from what she saw they are probably gonna have to operate. This is giving me serious anxiety. The Doc said that the success rate of the surgery is very good, especially if its early but I cant help but feel so overwhelmed. Has anyone here or anyone you know gone though this? They say that the survival rate for cervical cancer is almost 100% but I still feel so scared and I don't know what to make of all this. Any and all advice will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 5, 2007)

Oh honey dont be scared, your doctor is correct. Caught in the early stages, cervical cancer is totally curable and you will get through it. Be careful in the future


----------



## pinksugar (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't have any advice but I just wanted to let you know that here at MUT you have lots of support and people to talk to.

I'm so sorry about your bad news and I hope everything goes well. If you havent got results from the biopsy yet then don't panic, it might be a benign cancer.

Please keep us updated, and I know it sounds lame but try not to worry until you absolutely have to.


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 5, 2007)

I don't have any advice either but like Rosie said, I hope everything goes well and not to worry until you absolutely have to!


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Oh honey dont be scared, your doctor is correct. Caught in the early stages, cervical cancer is totally curable and you will get through it. Be careful in the future



Thanks, I've never been operated on before and I don't like strangers fiddling with my "lady parts" so I think I'm still in shock. I hope the surgery does the trick and it doesnt come back...

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't have any advice but I just wanted to let you know that here at MUT you have lots of support and people to talk to.
I'm so sorry about your bad news and I hope everything goes well. If you havent got results from the biopsy yet then don't panic, it might be a benign cancer.

Please keep us updated, and I know it sounds lame but try not to worry until you absolutely have to.





Thanks dearie you are always very sweet and I appreciate all the support you guys give me





Originally Posted by *puncturedskirt* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I don't have any advice either but like Rosie said, I hope everything goes well and not to worry until you absolutely have to! I'm trying not to but the doctor was so incredibly vague that I don't know what to think. I guess we'll find out in a few days.


----------



## Aprill (Dec 5, 2007)

I never had cervical cancer, but I have had a D&amp;C before, didnt feel a thing I had a hot ass anethesiologist that talked me to sleep i woke up, bleeding a litle bit, but I was ok. I was scared too, and was so glad when i woke up, I wanted to get up and walk around and the nurse was looking at me crazy!!! As far as people seeing my lady parts, it was cool, cause they were fixing them, lol.


----------



## empericalbeauty (Dec 5, 2007)

I dont really know what to say, but I will be praying for you


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aprill* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I never had cervical cancer, but I have had a D&amp;C before, didnt feel a thing I had a hot ass anethesiologist that talked me to sleep i woke up, bleeding a litle bit, but I was ok. I was scared too, and was so glad when i woke up, I wanted to get up and walk around and the nurse was looking at me crazy!!! As far as people seeing my lady parts, it was cool, cause they were fixing them, lol. Its comforting to hear that you had a good experience. I'm not very trusting of my healthcare provider so I always go to the extreme like someone leaving a pair of scissors or a sponge in me. But you have a good perspective, I should find peace in the fact that they are going to do what they can to fix it

Originally Posted by *empericalbeauty* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I dont really know what to say, but I will be praying for you Thats very sweet, thank you for your good vibes


----------



## bella1342 (Dec 5, 2007)

I hope everything goes well... I'll say a prayer too. You're lucky it was caught early.


----------



## KellyB (Dec 5, 2007)

If you do not have the biopsy back the chances are just as good that it is benign. I had abnormal paps twice and biopsied twice and each time cryo which can be done in the office if they are abnormal cells but not cancerous. Let us know when you get the results. I understand your anxiety but try to relax until you know something for sure. I know it's scary.


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *KellyB* /img/forum/go_quote.gif If you do not have the biopsy back the chances are just as good that it is benign. I had abnormal paps twice and biopsied twice and each time cryo which can be done in the office if they are abnormal cells but not cancerous. Let us know when you get the results. I understand your anxiety but try to relax until you know something for sure. I know it's scary. Well she said just by looking at it that it wasnt good. I that made me really nervous. She made it sound like the whole thing was bad...


----------



## brewgrl (Dec 5, 2007)

my coworker had this operation done not too long ago. it's not so bad, be sure to let your body get better before doing anything. they did the operation as a prevention, she actually came back negative for cancer cells.


----------



## speedy (Dec 5, 2007)

You'll be fine. It's scary, but it's not as bad as it sounds like it's going to be.

I had grade 2 cancerous cells, got them burnt off, it was okay. And one of my friends has just had the same thing, but she had hers taken out with a cone biopsy, and she was fine too. They pick it up abnormal cells really early when you get regular pap smears, so they have a great chance of getting rid of them all.

I had to have a pap test every year for 10 years after I had my surgery, but they've all been fine, and I've been clear for 13 years now.


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *speedy* /img/forum/go_quote.gif You'll be fine. It's scary, but it's not as bad as it sounds like it's going to be.I had grade 2 cancerous cells, got them burnt off, it was okay. And one of my friends has just had the same thing, but she had hers taken out with a cone biopsy, and she was fine too. They pick it up abnormal cells really early when you get regular pap smears, so they have a great chance of getting rid of them all.

I had to have a pap test every year for 10 years after I had my surgery, but they've all been fine, and I've been clear for 13 years now.

Its good to hear from someone who has had the experience! It makes me feel a lot better, in fact all of you have


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 5, 2007)

Good luck, we're here for you!


----------



## AngelaGM (Dec 5, 2007)

I had noncancerous breast tumors removed 1/07. I know how scared you feel, please IM or PM me! I am sending healthy vibes your way!


----------



## Bexy (Dec 5, 2007)

I will be thinking about you and you will be in my prayers. I have read that catching it early is the best thing. That is why everyone should have an annual pap.

As far as the doc being vague, if you are not comfortable get to a new doctor ASAP. I did that when I was pregnant with my twins because I was having complications and it was the best decision I made for me and myself. This is your health, and it is the most important thing. Take care.


----------



## mossaenda (Dec 5, 2007)

Xexu you are getting very good advice here, all i can add is stay strong and positive, concentrate in the fact that you are fortunate enough to deal with this early yes it will be uncomfortable and nerve racking for a while but in the end it will be for the better, everything will be alright!


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 6, 2007)

I had precancerous cells in my cervix. Had 2/3 of it, and it's since grown back. How crazy is it that the cervix grows back like a starfish's arm/leg?! Anywho! My surgery went just fine, and I haven't had any issues since, and I had a daughter afterwards. That was almost 10 years ago too! So, if 10 years ago I made it out just fine, then I can only believe you will as well since medicine/surgical procedures have most likely gotten better since then! I did lose a 10% chance of getting pregnant again, but I got pregnant (even after another surgery for something else caused me to lose another 30% chance of getting pregnant again). I wish you the best, and I suggest trying not to flip out too much about it. If you trust your doctor's opinion and practices, then you should know you're in safe hands! Best of luck sweetie!


----------



## Chaela (Dec 6, 2007)

My mom had cervical cancer when I was 3, they caught it in the early stages and she opted to have an emergency hysterectomy since she wasn't planning on any more kids. The surgery went fine and she's been cancer free since. Just try to relax or you'll make yourself sick worrying so much. Best of luck!


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I had precancerous cells in my cervix. Had 2/3 of it, and it's since grown back. How crazy is it that the cervix grows back like a starfish's arm/leg?! Anywho! My surgery went just fine, and I haven't had any issues since, and I had a daughter afterwards. That was almost 10 years ago too! So, if 10 years ago I made it out just fine, then I can only believe you will as well since medicine/surgical procedures have most likely gotten better since then! I did lose a 10% chance of getting pregnant again, but I got pregnant (even after another surgery for something else caused me to lose another 30% chance of getting pregnant again). I wish you the best, and I suggest trying not to flip out too much about it. If you trust your doctor's opinion and practices, then you should know you're in safe hands! Best of luck sweetie!




Hearing more and more about people actually having the surgery is very comforting. I really appreciate all the support and kind words you guys are sending my way


----------



## cablegiirl (Dec 6, 2007)

Feeling comfortable with and like you can trust your doctor is really important. I didn't realize how important until I had to have my first surgery two and a half years ago. I was in a motorcycle accident and have, unfortunately, had a total of five surgeries since. However, I realized about a year into it that I spent a lot of energy focusing on and being freaked out about the surgery each time! Which took away from my attention on healing. I believe in stuff like "mind over matter" and my fears about surgery were from things I imagined happening, not based in reality. And I was allowing that to work against me! Once I realized it, I worked on putting my attention on finding peace and calm inside myself and on healing my body. I used prayer and meditation and yoga (as much as I could with my lower body, because three of the surgeries were on my left elbow and two on my right shoulder). But when I did the yoga in particular, I focused on being grateful for the strength I found in my lower body, even though my upper body was injured. That really helped too! Being in a state of gratitude for what is healthy about your body, helps your body heal in general. What your mind and heart focus on, your body will follow!

I also got second opinions at that point. I had about three doc's for different things at that time and only one I trusted, so I asked him for referrals and changed the other two. THE BEST THING I COULD HAVE DONE!! Not only was I more confident with their diagnosis and treatment plans, they were way more thorough! Also, it seemed like my trusting them was just as important to THEM, as it was to me! Doctors are people too and there are going to be ones that understand us better than others.

I don't know if my sharing will help, but I'll close with a prayer I learned from my sister that helped me too:

May the angels of light guide, protect and comfort you; and bring you all the healing you need mind, body and spirit.

Well wishes to you!!


----------



## Nox (Dec 6, 2007)

Xexusa,

There are few women who I know of personally, both as close friends and acquaintances, who have had various grades of stages of cervical cancer, both young and older in age. Every single one of them are cancer free, thriving, and don't expect it to come back. The procedures they went through did not stop them from living full lives at all, even as they were healing.

This kind of detection and surgery has been around for a long while, so they are getting very good and precise about it. I hope all the advice and words of encouragement are helping you out.


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 12, 2007)

I just wanted to update and let everyone know that I spoke with the doctor will be going in for surgery this coming Tuesday. She said I had a moderate level of abnormal cells in the "superficial" layers and they are going to get rid of it all. I hope this all goes well and that I don't have to deal with all this again haha. Thanks again to all of you guys for your help, blessings, and kind words. This thread alone really made me feel a lot better and gave me a lot more confidence. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Dec 12, 2007)

Best wishes for an easy recovery!


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Dec 12, 2007)

This is frightening for everybody--I think screenings are more thorough than they used to be and they call a lot of questionable things in just to be on the safe side.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Dec 14, 2007)

Sending good vibes. We are all here for you


----------



## Saje (Dec 14, 2007)

Best wishes to you and let us know of your speedy recovery.


----------



## 4getmeNot (Dec 18, 2007)

i've had precancerous cells like aquilah, and is long as its treated early you'll be ok. it was painful to get them removed, but not awful. pap smears are important. wish you the best of luck.


----------



## PaperFlowers (Dec 18, 2007)

Anything at all like this is frightening... cancer runs in my family so I am always having to be careful. It's EXTREMELY good that they caught it, and I am sure you will come out just fine. I know plenty of family members of mine who have been in that same situation... it's hard not to be freaked, but you will be ok.


----------



## Aquilah (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *kam_621* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've had precancerous cells like aquilah, and is long as its treated early you'll be ok. it was painful to get them removed, but not awful. pap smears are important. wish you the best of luck. Did you have complete surgery? Because I didn't feel anything at all! I had day surgery, and was fine without any real pain. Slight cramping like a period, but that was it.
Amanda, best of luck! (I'm late by a day there!) Definitely let us know how it goes!


----------



## KellyB (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did you have complete surgery? Because I didn't feel anything at all! I had day surgery, and was fine without any real pain. Slight cramping like a period, but that was it.
Amanda, best of luck! (I'm late by a day there!) Definitely let us know how it goes!

I had cryo done twice for atypical cells and each time, There was sort of an initial pinch then fairly intense cramping that was no worse than my worst period cramp, then continued lesser cramping that lasted the rest of the day but was gone in the morning. It wasn't comfortable but I didn't even need anything for pain and I have a really low tolerance for pain. I do wish you good luck though.


----------



## Xexuxa (Dec 20, 2007)

Originally Posted by *Aquilah* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Did you have complete surgery? Because I didn't feel anything at all! I had day surgery, and was fine without any real pain. Slight cramping like a period, but that was it.
Amanda, best of luck! (I'm late by a day there!) Definitely let us know how it goes!

I had the surgery yesterday and I feel pretty good. I was out cold so I don't remember a thing, not even when they put me down. I'm anxious about the check ups though because if they didn't get all of it I have to go back and start the process all over. That will be a real nightmare if that happens...


----------



## _withoutYou (Dec 21, 2007)

appearantly, if you have abnormal cells/cervical cancer it means that you have hpv, that's the only way cervical cancer can be developed.

anyways, hang in there, stay positive and keep a healthy lifestyle(eat lots of nutritious food, get good sleep, etc)!


----------



## KellyB (Dec 21, 2007)

Originally Posted by *_withoutYou* /img/forum/go_quote.gif appearantly, if you have abnormal cells/cervical cancer it means that you have hpv, that's the only way cervical cancer can be developed.anyways, hang in there, stay positive and keep a healthy lifestyle(eat lots of nutritious food, get good sleep, etc)!

Not true. I have had abnormal cells more than once and no HPV.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Dec 21, 2007)

I'm glad everything went well with surgery and I hope you have a bit more peace of mind about it. My cousin had an abnormal pap and had a procedure done last year and it turns out it was nothing to be worried about. There have been recheck appointments and things are still looking healthy and good.


----------

